# How to diagnose a VERY timid fish?



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

My scarlet badis might have parasites. I say this because I caught a fleeting glimpse of his underside and thought I saw some red protrusions near his anus. However, #1 he is tiny (1/4" maybe), #2 he's very timid and hides alot, and #3 he lives in a jungle of wisteria and moss.

How can I get a better diagnosis without stalking the tank for an hour, and/or uprooting his entire home? Is there a trick any of you employ? Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What I would do is just give a 1/2 dose of parasite med as a precaution. I have done that with any fish that is wild caught to be on the safe side. The reason I say 1/2 dose is I don't think they can handle a full dose.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would have to quarantine him for that. He's in my RCS tank with three emerald dwarf rasboras.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If you wan't to catch him look online for how to make a DIY fish trap with a coke bottle, it could work.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I haven't seen the badis for two days now, but I only get chances to look for about five or ten minutes in the mornings. This weekend I'm going to clean out the duckweed and prune my wisteria along with a PWC, at which time I'm hoping to find him either dead or alive.


----------

